# Dr. Larry Connor in East Texas Oct 20th



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this thread to see if any others are interested in attending. 
Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump, Deadline is October 1st!


----------

